# Cycling using Bio-Spira



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Just wondering how many fish you'd recommend to create ammonia for my bio-spira to work properly in my 180. Any cheap suggestions? I don't want to do feeder goldfish....was thinking about calling my local hatchery and getting some bluegill.

Also, how does the pure ammonia process work, ie no fish...where you just put drops of ammonia straight in the tank?

Thanks!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I used the pure ammonia method,slowly added it till hit 4.0 ppm and then added the bio-spira, a big tank took about 5 days to complete the cycle that way.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

WHere does one get this pure ammonia? Drug store? Pet store? Porn shop?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

lol at the grocery store,just make sure is unsented ,pure ammonia.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

With fish you may not get an ammonia reading for a week. I prefer the fishless method. In your case 108 drops of clear pure ammonia daily till nitrIte spike than 54 daily till your parameters reach 0 on ammonia and nitrites. If you shake the bottle of ammonia and it suds up don't use it.


----------



## Feeding_Frenzy (Feb 12, 2005)

How much ammonia drops are needed to peak a 55g tank for bio-spira?, elaborating on this thread instead of making a new one.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Feeding_Frenzy said:


> How much ammonia drops are needed to peak a 55g tank for bio-spira?, elaborating on this thread instead of making a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 drops per 10 gallons till nitrIte spike, 3 drops per 10 gallons going forward till ammonia and nitrIte readings are zero. Perform 50% water change, use conditioner, add fish. You can add the bio-spira on the 2nd day.


----------

